# Feral cat hyperthyroidism



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Any thoughts on dealing with this? Completely feral cat, about 13 y/o.
I bought something called thyroid support gold and have been giving him it in his food....he seems slightly better after two weeks....anyone have any ideas how to help this little guy? Can't get him to vet, he's very trap savvy and won't go in anything that doesn't have a back door open. He's got all the classic symptoms....eat eat eat, funky fur, weight loss...


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

There are two door traps now, quite a few actually. Maybe that would work on him. You might try calling the shelters, rescues, etc to see if anybody has one and you could borrow it.
I wish diseases could have distinct symptoms different from each other. You are probably right, but it needs to be verified and see if there is a way to treat.
Good luck! He is lucky to have you looking out for him!


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you. I'll hunt down a trap. He's my beautiful boy, had him over six years now.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

God bless you! Hope all works out!


----------

